# Emergency Generator Location



## Mule (Feb 16, 2012)

This is the best forum I could think of to ask this question. Not really electrical but.......

A retirement center is looking to install an emergency generator. The building is approximately fifteen feet tall. The exhaust from the generator will be around fifteen feet away from the building.

Is there any code issues as far as location to building for the exhaust? Should I be worried about any windows close by? Where the exhaust is on the generator..ie. ten feet off grade, pointing up, coming straight out the side????????????? What about enclosing the unit? Should it be? Noise pollution???? Electrical to and from the generator? What is the generator operating? Do I need a load calcs?

I've not really thought about any of these things before but the more the codes change the more I need you guys!

What should I look for? What questions should I ask? The information I posted is from a voice mail.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## steveray (Feb 16, 2012)

You should get load calcs on the ENTIRE POSSIBLE load served in an automatic setup....(someone smarter than I may jump on that language.....we look for the manufacturers install instructions for clearances, as they know how hot it gets after running nonstop for a week...5' is a start for small gens, yours should be more...PM me I may be able to send you some stuff....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there any code issues as far as location to building for the exhaust?

Should I be worried about any windows close by?

Where the exhaust is on the generator..ie. ten feet off grade, pointing up, coming straight out the side?????????????

*Mechanical code exhaust. Off the top of head... 10 feet*

What about enclosing the unit? Should it be?

*Zoning code issue*

Noise pollution????

*Zoning code issue*

Electrical to and from the generator?  What is the generator operating?

*To should be zero, from based on Load calcs*

Do I need a load calcs?

*Both structural and Electrical*


----------



## Mule (Feb 16, 2012)

Electrical to......duh..... That's why I need you guys to keep me straight!

No zoning to require any enclosure. I was thinking more .......... I don't know what I was thinking! It's been one of those days!!!!!

Thanks for the information. This will get me started.... steveray I'll pm you. Never hurts to have info!


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2012)

someone asked this question recently and there was a good asnwer, maybe do  a search

there was something besides the fuel problem that kicked in distances

you did not say what the fuel is going to be???


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2012)

i think this is it

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?6699-flammable-or-combustible-storage-near-data-processing-centers&highlight=generator


----------



## mark handler (Feb 16, 2012)

SECTION 804

 DIRECT-VENT, INTEGRAL VENT AND

 MECHANICAL DRAFT SYSTEMS

804.3.3 Termination.

 The termination of chimneys or vents equipped with power exhausters shall be located a minimum of 10 feet (3048 mm) from the lot line or from adjacent buildings. The exhaust shall be directed away from the building.

 804.3.4 Horizontal terminations.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 16, 2012)

INSTALLATION MANUAL

http://gen-parts.com/Manuals/0F9849.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Is there any code issues as far as location to building for the exhaust? Should I be worried about any windows close by?
> 
> Where the exhaust is on the generator..ie. ten feet off grade, pointing up, coming straight out the side?????????????
> 
> ...


What's that saying to the right??? "Life is short inspect naked"????


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2012)

Watch your gas regulators also......here LP(vent) needs to be 5' (NFPA 58) and NG 3'(utility spec) from a source of ignition...Got your PM at home, but for some reason I can't see it here yet...if they are going to use it as a REQUIRED system to run e lights and things like that some of the requirements are different also.....


----------



## north star (Feb 17, 2012)

*= +*

I seem to recall something about properly anchoring a generator to the

foundation upon which it is located......Some contractors want to install

the switching panel behind vegetation, ...so correct access to the

electrical components, ya know, ...all that "working clearances"

stuff.....In step with " cda ", you did not mention what type of fuel

supply your generator will be the actual location.....If yours is a

natural gas or propane type fuel, then the IFGC will apply.....If

yours is a diesel or gasoline type, then the IFC will apply......Also,

the actual location will want to be considered because of access by

emergency response vehicles......Some contractors will want to

locate the generator based on their perceived needs / desires /

convenience, and could [ potenially ] block the access points to the

site......My guess is that a retirement center will have a higher

occurrence of emergency responses.

*+ =*


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2012)

Article 700 of the NEC will also require warning signs on service equipment notifying of alternate power supply .......


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a link to some of our common issues....

http://www.enfield-ct.gov/filestorage/91/12798/4309/Electrical_Generators.pdf


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of your comments and links. It will definitly help out in the review process.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2012)

So what type of fuel???


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry.. a little slow this AM... Diesel self contained. I'm thinking this thing is going to be HUGE if it is going to provide emergency power for a retirement center. This retirement center also has a wing that is classified I-2.


----------

